# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις πανικού και νευρικό σύστημα

## Πολεμιστής

Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα, μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό με ανησυχεί ιδιαίτερα. Θα παραθέσω τα γεγονότα για να μπορέσετε να καταλάβετε καλύτερα το τι συνέβη.

Λόγω λοιπόν κάποιων στρεσογόνων καταστάσεων που με είχαν στρεσάρει και νευριάσει πολύ είχα κάποιες εκρήξεις θυμού. Είχα φωνάξει δηλαδή υπερβολικά και είχα ανεβάσει παλμούς. Αισθάνθηκα δηλαδή ότι ξεπέρασα τα όριά μου. Δύο μέρες πριν το Πάσχα, και ενώ βρισκόμουν στο λεωφορείο, ένιωσα στο μπροστινό μέρος του εγκεφάλου μου ένα ''πουφ'', κάτι τέλος πάντων, μια αίσθηση ότι κάτι έσπασε και αμέσως με έπιασε κρίση πανικού μέσα στο λεωφορείο (νευρικότητα, αίσθηση πνιγμού, ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε κάποιων.) Από τότε είχα μια περίεργη αίσθηση στο κεφάλι, ωστόσο δεν είχα άλλη κρίση πανικού. Μετά το Πάσχα, και ενώ βρισκόμουν μέσα στο λεωφορείο με έπιασε μια μικρότερη κρίση πανικού. Λίγη ώρα μετά, μπαίνοντας σε ένα μαγαζί έπαθα τη μεγαλύτερη κρίση πανικού που είχα πάθει ποτέ. Μόλις πήγα να μιλήσω στον υπάλληλο, έχασα τα λόγια μου, με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία και δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ όρθιος. Αυτό κράτησε 5-10 λεπτά. Αμέσως πήγα σε ένα νευρολόγο, ο οποίος μου είχα πως είχα κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσε xanax. Είναι σημαντικό να αναφέρω, ότι αν και σίγουρα σκεφτόμουν κάποια αγχωτικά γεγονότα, δεν ήμουν τόσο αγχωμένος ώστε να με βρει τέτοια κρίση πανικού. Αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ άσχημα που ταλαιπωρώ τους ανθρώπους που αγαπώ.
Σήμερα η κατάστασή μου έχει βελτιωθεί, ωστόσο αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι πως ακόμη νιώθω ευπάθεια στο νευρικό μου σύστημα και πού και πού με πιάνουν και πονοκέφαλοι. Βέβαια, τις πρώτες 2 μέρες μετά από το περιστατικό ήμουν πολύ χάλια και νευρικά και ψυχολογικά.
Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην έπαθα κάποια βλάβη στον εγκέφαλο, θα ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ. Καθώς επίσης, και να μου πει κάποιος εδώ εάν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να επανέλθει το νευρικό μου σύστημα στην πρότερή του κατάσταση. 
Στο σημείο αυτό να πω πως εδώ και καιρό είχα τα βλέφαρά μου να πεταρίζουν καθώς επίσης και μουδιάσματα στα μάγουλα του προσώπου. Μπορεί να έχουν προέλθει από το άγχος ή και από τις πολλές ώρες που κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή; Προσεύχομαι στο Θεό να μην έχω κάτι σοβαρό και να επανέλθω στο 100%.

Σας παρακαλώ, θα ήθελα την άποψή σας. Αύριο το πρωί εξάλλου θα επισκεφτώ και ψυχίατρο για να με βοηθήσει περαιτέρω.

----------


## FILARETOS

> Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα, μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό με ανησυχεί ιδιαίτερα. Θα παραθέσω τα γεγονότα για να μπορέσετε να καταλάβετε καλύτερα το τι συνέβη.
> 
> Λόγω λοιπόν κάποιων στρεσογόνων καταστάσεων που με είχαν στρεσάρει και νευριάσει πολύ είχα κάποιες εκρήξεις θυμού. Είχα φωνάξει δηλαδή υπερβολικά και είχα ανεβάσει παλμούς. Αισθάνθηκα δηλαδή ότι ξεπέρασα τα όριά μου. Δύο μέρες πριν το Πάσχα, και ενώ βρισκόμουν στο λεωφορείο, ένιωσα στο μπροστινό μέρος του εγκεφάλου μου ένα ''πουφ'', κάτι τέλος πάντων, μια αίσθηση ότι κάτι έσπασε και αμέσως με έπιασε κρίση πανικού μέσα στο λεωφορείο (νευρικότητα, αίσθηση πνιγμού, ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε κάποιων.) Από τότε είχα μια περίεργη αίσθηση στο κεφάλι, ωστόσο δεν είχα άλλη κρίση πανικού. Μετά το Πάσχα, και ενώ βρισκόμουν μέσα στο λεωφορείο με έπιασε μια μικρότερη κρίση πανικού. Λίγη ώρα μετά, μπαίνοντας σε ένα μαγαζί έπαθα τη μεγαλύτερη κρίση πανικού που είχα πάθει ποτέ. Μόλις πήγα να μιλήσω στον υπάλληλο, έχασα τα λόγια μου, με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία και δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ όρθιος. Αυτό κράτησε 5-10 λεπτά. Αμέσως πήγα σε ένα νευρολόγο, ο οποίος μου είχα πως είχα κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσε xanax. Είναι σημαντικό να αναφέρω, ότι αν και σίγουρα σκεφτόμουν κάποια αγχωτικά γεγονότα, δεν ήμουν τόσο αγχωμένος ώστε να με βρει τέτοια κρίση πανικού. Αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ άσχημα που ταλαιπωρώ τους ανθρώπους που αγαπώ.
> Σήμερα η κατάστασή μου έχει βελτιωθεί, ωστόσο αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι πως ακόμη νιώθω ευπάθεια στο νευρικό μου σύστημα και πού και πού με πιάνουν και πονοκέφαλοι. Βέβαια, τις πρώτες 2 μέρες μετά από το περιστατικό ήμουν πολύ χάλια και νευρικά και ψυχολογικά.
> Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην έπαθα κάποια βλάβη στον εγκέφαλο, θα ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ. Καθώς επίσης, και να μου πει κάποιος εδώ εάν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να επανέλθει το νευρικό μου σύστημα στην πρότερή του κατάσταση. 
> Στο σημείο αυτό να πω πως εδώ και καιρό είχα τα βλέφαρά μου να πεταρίζουν καθώς επίσης και μουδιάσματα στα μάγουλα του προσώπου. Μπορεί να έχουν προέλθει από το άγχος ή και από τις πολλές ώρες που κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή; Προσεύχομαι στο Θεό να μην έχω κάτι σοβαρό και να επανέλθω στο 100%.
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ, θα ήθελα την άποψή σας. Αύριο το πρωί εξάλλου θα επισκεφτώ και ψυχίατρο για να με βοηθήσει περαιτέρω.


Καλησπέρα καλά έκανες και πας σε ειδικό ψυχίατρο. Παράλληλα κάνε Γενικές εξετάσεις δεν είναι κακό αν δεν έχεις κάνει να χαλαρώσεις.
Προσοχή με τα ζαναξ δεν είναι καραμέλες. Τώρα το παρκάρισμα στα μάτια το είχα και εγώ με τα ζαναξ αλλά στην αρχή. Μιλά.με ψυχίατρο και ξαναγράψει μας τι έγινε

----------


## akis1

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Antonis8

> .
> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Φιλέ μου σταματά να το λες αυτό ,δίνοντας λάθος πληροφοριες και σε άλλους, λογικά για να καθυσυχασεις τον εαυτό σου για το κακό που κάνεις στον οργανισμό σου. Τα αγχολυτικα δεν ενδείκνυνται για μακροχρόνια χρήση, και ειδικά για καθημερινή. Υπαρχουν παρενέργειες και στο σώμα και στο μυαλό. Αν για σένα πχ οι επιληπτικες κρίσεις φαντάζουν αμελητέες,καλως, μην προσπαθεις να παρασυρεις κι άλλους στα δικά σου λάθη όμως. Εκτός του ότι ο συνδυασμός αυτών που παιρνεις, παλι δεν ενδείκνυται.

----------


## ioannis2

Πολεμιστή, η κρίση πανικού υπάρχει στο κεφάλι μας, δημιούργημα του τρόπου με τον οποίο συνηθισαμε να σκεφτόμαστε και δεν παίζει τίποτα το οργανικό.Οι άλλοι που είναι στο λεωφορείο για παράδειγμα γιατί δεν παθαίνουν κρίση πανικού? Άλλοι από μας παθαίνουμε κρίση πανικού άμα πχ θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια σημαντική αλλαγή στη ζωή μας ή όταν νιώθουμε ότι επειδή είπαμε κάτι σε κάποιον κινδυνεύει η ζωη μας. 

Τα φαρμακα μας χαλαρώνουν από τα αισθήματα τα οποία όμως είναι δημιούργημα αυτής της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης. Δυστυχώς κόλλησε ο νους μας σε ένα λάθος τρόπο σκέψης, σε βαθμό που να θολώνει η σκέψη μας και να είναι ανέφικτη η εκλογίκευση των εξωτερικών ερεθισμάτων, η σωστή εκτίμηση των πραγμάτων ώστε να πάψουμε να πανικοβαλλόμαστε, να αντικρίζουμε ψύχραιμα τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα και να παίρνουμε λογικές αποφάσεις. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει για αναλύσεις αίματος που θα διαγνώσουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα Πολεμιστή. Μη φοβού, είναι μία αναστάτωση στο σώμα σου, αλλά οργανικά δεν παθαίνεις κάτι σοβαρό από τις κρίσεις πανικού. Μην αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου να στο γυρίσει σε αρρωστοφοβία.

----------


## Vox

> Στο σημείο αυτό να πω πως εδώ και καιρό είχα τα βλέφαρά μου να πεταρίζουν


Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό σύμπτωμα έλλειψης μαγνησίου. Μπορεί να οφείλεται βέβαια και σε κάτι άλλο. Πάντως το μαγνήσιο είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για την ομαλή λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος και των μυών. Δεν αποκλείεται να σου λείπει, γι' αυτό καλό είναι να κάνεις κάποια εξέταση να δεις σε τι επίπεδα βρίσκεται.

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Ένας μήνας μετά λοιπόν. Ας δώσουμε τα αρνητικά και τα θετικά:
 Θετικά
1. Είμαι λειτουργικός στα περισσότερα πράγματα που κάνω στη καθημερινή μου ζωή. (σπίτι, εργασία, κτλ)
2. Έχουν μειωθεί (εξαφανιστεί θα έλεγα οι κρίσεις πανικού)
3. Νιώθω ότι μπορώ να τη διαχειριστώ εάν τυχόν συμβεί (ελπίζω φυσικά όχι)
4. Έχω λίμπιντο.
5. Έχω διάθεση για ζωή.
6. Χαμομήλι και ντεπόν βοηθούν στις δύσκολες ώρες. Γενικότερα βελτίωσα τη διατροφή μου. Κάνα burger το τρώω δηλαδή, αλλά προσπαθώ να προσέχω.
7. Η ομιλία μου αν και δεν φαινόταν στους γύρω μου ότι έχει αλλάξει, η αλήθεια είναι ότι κομπιάζω εσωτερικά λιγότερο. Όχι 100% καθόλου, αλλά μια βελτίωση έχει σημειωθεί.
8. Τις πρώτες ημέρες θεραπείας είχα άγχος όταν έβγαινα έξω από το σπίτι. Τώρα πια όχι. Νιώθω χαλαρός. 

Αρνητικά
1. Έχω την περισσότερη ώρα της ημέρας πονοκεφάλους (πολλές φορές ανυπόφορους), εσωτερικό τρέμουλο (δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το περιγράψω). Είναι και αυτό που μου μειώνει την απόλυτη ποιότητα ζωής. 
2. Κάποιες φορές προς το βράδυ νιώθω άγχος για το αν θα γίνω τελείως καλά. Όπως ήμουν δηλαδή. Αν και, σίγουρα όταν γίνω καλά δεν θα ξανααγχωθώ για τίποτα πια. Μέσα από αυτό το Γολγοθά, εκτίμησα πολλά πράγματα παιδιά.
3. Έχω λιγότερες κρίσεις τρόμου υπερώας (palatal myoclonus), αλλά έχω. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια είχα περιοδικά, αυτό πραγματικά είναι το λιγότερο ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα συν το ότι εξαφανίζεται με τον ύπνο. Μπροστά στο τρέμουλο, αυτό είναι παιχνιδάκι.
4. Κόπωση. Έχω σημάδια έντονης κόπωσης, και αυτό με κάνει και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως όλα αυτά τα έπαθα από άγχος, την ψυχολογική πίεση και την υπερκόπωση. Βασικά, τώρα που το αναφέρω είμαι σίγουρος.
5. Το ξανααναφέρω, το χειρότερο πράγμα που με χαλάει είναι μη τυχόν και είναι μόνιμο για όλη μου τη ζωή το ''τρέμουλο'' αυτό. 

Όποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει περισσότερα για το ''τρέμουλο'' θα ήμουν ευγνώμων. Εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία, να είστε καλά. Σε κάθε μου βελτίωση θα δίνω feedback, ελπίζω να πετύχω το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## elis

Eviol βιταμηνεσ β μαγνησιο ψευδαργυρο αλλη συνταγη για αγχοσ ειναι αυτη

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Το κακό είναι ότι από την αρχή έχω ακούσια απώλεια υγρών από το έντερο, με αποτέλεσμα να μουσκεύουν συνεχώς τα ρούχα μου. Μοιάζει με κάποιου είδους υγρό, βλέννα ίσως, χωρίς να υπάρχει μυρωδιά κοπράνων. Δεν ξέρω αν και πότε θα βγω από αυτόν τον εφιάλτη. Ακόμη και να παίξω κάποιο video game και ανεβάσω παλμούς πάνω στο παιχνίδι με ταράζει. Σήμερα που ξύπνησα έτρεμα ολόκληρος, με το ζόρι περπάτησα μέχρι την κουζίνα. Όταν πήρα xanax, ηρέμησε η κατάσταση. Δηλαδή όχι τέλεια πραγματα, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν τρέμω σαν το ψάρι. Βγαίνει η μέρα. Ξέρω δεν αποτελεί μόνιμη λύση, ούτε θεραπεία, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή αυτό μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## Sofia23

Πολεμιστη, πως το ξεπερασες αυτο ;εγω τελευταια εχω κάθε μερα εσνα εσωτερικο τρέμουλο σε όλο το σωμα και δεν με αφήνει να ηρεμησω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως ειναι κάποιο σημάδι οτι εχω κάτι

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Μια ενημέρωση λοιπόν. Μετά μια πάρα πολύ μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία 2 μηνών αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια ότι το πρόβλημα υφίσταται στην περιοχή του αυχένα και γενικότερα της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Μάλλον κάποιο νεύρο ή ο νωτιαίος μυελός πιέζεται από κάποιο οστό του αυχένα. Ο νευρολόγος μου έδωσε κάποιες βιταμίνες, αλλα το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι αύριο έχω να κάνω μαγνητική τομογραφία που θα απεικονίσει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.Βασικά, σίγουρα έχω άγχος για το αυριανό, αλλά είναι μονόδρομος για την τελική μου θεραπεία. Αυτό που αρχικά είχα ερμηνεύσει ως ''κρίση πανικού'' κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σχετίζεται με αυχενικο θέμα. Δεν θέλω βέβαια να βγάζω βιαστικά συμπεράσματα, αλλά ο γιατρός υποπτεύεται αυχενική δισκοκοίλη και από το λίγο που διάβασα, ό,τι έχω συμπτίπτει με τη συμπτωματολογία. Θα δούμε αύριο, από εσάς συμπαράσταση ζητάω.

Αυτό που θέλω να περάσω είναι στο ότι καμιά φορά αυτό που φαίνεται δεν είναι. Πρέπει να επιμένουμε σε εξετάσεις (αν υπάρχει λόγος βέβαια) γιατί πολλές φορές μπορεί να έχουμε κάτι πιο σύνθετο και πιο κρυφό κατά μία έννοια. Εκτός, κι αν θέλετε να παίρνετε τζάμπα ζάναξ επί 2 μήνες και το πρόβλημά σας να είναι αλλού. 

Από τη μία χαίρομαι που δεν έχω κάτι ψυχολογικό, αλλά παιδιά, ότιδήποτε έχεις είναι κακό και μπορεί να χρειαστώ εγχείρηση για να επανέλθω. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι παρά τα ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ συμπτώματα που υφίσταμαι, έχω φοβερή όρεξη για ζωή. Θέλω να ζήσω. Ζηλεύω, το παραδέχομαι, τους υγιείς ανθρώπους, αυτό που είχα δεδομένο. Από εσάς ζητάω λίγο συμπαράσταση αυτές τις ημέρες, θα το εκτιμούσα!

https://www.neurocenter.gr/afxeniki-diskokili.html

----------


## Sonia

Μακάρι να είναι 100% θέμα αυχενικού και να το ξεπεράσεις. Και εγχείρηση να χρειαστεί, μην αγχώνεσαι. Το καλύτερο είναι να μην παθαίνουμε ποτέ τίποτα, αλλά η ιατρική έχει προχωρήσει και γενικά αυτές οι καταστάσεις αντιμετωπίζονται σχετικά εύκολα. Βρες κάποιον γιατρό που να εμπιστεύεσαι κι όλα καλά.

----------


## balanced.cosmo

Περιμένουμε ενημέρωση φίλε μου, ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## antaveri

Καλησπερα στις κρισεις πανικου και γενικα στο ολυ εντονο αγχος νοιωθετε την καρδια σας να εχει καποιες εκτακτες ή τελος παντων να μην εχει το σωστο ρυθμο?νιωθετε να εχετε αρευθμια λογω αγχους?

----------


## geodim

> Καλησπερα στις κρισεις πανικου και γενικα στο ολυ εντονο αγχος νοιωθετε την καρδια σας να εχει καποιες εκτακτες ή τελος παντων να μην εχει το σωστο ρυθμο?νιωθετε να εχετε αρευθμια λογω αγχους?


πολλοί νιώθουν έκτακτες ναι και αρρυθμίες, αλλά δε νομίζω πως πρόκειται για αληθινές αρρυθμίες. Κάποτε είχα βάλει ένα holder και όταν εγώ νόμιζα οτι θα πέθαινα από αρρυθμία αυτό κατέγραφε άντε καμία έκτακτη ή απλά ταχυκαρδία χωρίς τπτ άλλο.

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Λοιπόν, η μαγνητική εξέταση βγήκε καθαρή, εκτός από κάποιες κήλες στον αυχένα. Ο νευρολόγος όμως μου είπε πως το φούσκωσα και πως δεν αποτελεί κάτι σοβαρό, ούτε μου συνέστησε κάποια φυσικοθεραπεία, αλλά να κάνω καλή ζωή, να γυμνάζομαι μου έδωσε βιταμίνες (neurobion, φολικό οξύ μαγνήσιο και ασβέστιο) Τα ζαναξ μου είπε να τα κόψω σταδιακά. Έκανα βελονισμό κι μου έμαθα τεχνική χαλάρωσης, τα οποία είχαν προσωρινά κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά δεν λύσαν το πρόβλημα μου.

Τα συμπτωματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι:
1. Ταραγμένος και δύσκολος ύπνος-Νωρίς το πρωί ειδικά το παίρνω απόφαση ότι δεν έχω πια βαθύ χαλαρωτικό ύπνο και ξυπνάω οριστικά.
2. Αισθάνομαι τα νεύρα μου ταραγμένα- Βιώνω συνεχές αίσθημα ταραχής, το σύστημά μου βαράει κόκκινο σε οτιδήποτε κι αν κάνω, όσο ΄ήρεμος κι αν φαίνομαι. 
3. Δυσκαμψία λαιμού-Ευτυχώς όχι συνέχεια, κάποιες φορές την ημέρα
4. Αίσθημα αδυναμίας στα χέρια και στα πόδια- Όταν είχα πάθει πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού (η νευρολόγος είχε γράψει οξύ παροξυσμικό επεισόδιο) ήταν τόσο αδύναμα που τα κινούσα με δυσκολία και δεν είχα την κανονική αίσθησή τους. Αυτό έχει υποχωρήσει ευτυχώς, αλλά όχι 100% 
5. ''Κομμένα'' γόνατα
6. Ζαλάδες
7. Αδυναμία/δυσκολία στη συγκέντρωση
8. Κουράζομαι υπερβολικά όταν μιλάω. Έτσι, πολλές φορές 'χάνω' μία λέξη, είτε τη λέω λάθος ενώ κανονικά δεν θα το έκανα ή σταματάω στα μισά μια πρόταση γιατί χάνω τον ειρμό κτλ
9. Αισθάνομαι το νευρικό μου σύστημα υπερφορτισμένο και κουρασμένο. Σαν να μην μπορεί το μυαλό μου να ακολουθήσει αυτά τα οποία έκανα και πρέπει να κάνω για να επιβιώσω.
10. Είναι φορές μέσα στη μέρα που αισθάνομαι ανησυχία/απελπησία, αισθάνομαι ότι θέλω να κλάψω. 
11. Ανηδονία- Δυσκολεύομαι να νιώσω τις καθημερινές χαρές που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ζούσα. Ακόμη, δυσκολεύομαι και να θυμώσω, όσο περίεργο κι αν ακούγεται. Σαν να έχει μουδιάσει το σημείο του εγκεφάλου που ευθύνεται για τα συναισθήματα. Νιώθω ότι έχω ένα συναίσθημα αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί έυκολα να μετατραπεί σε συμπεριφορά. 
12. Αγχώνομαι και δευτερογενώς- Δηλαδή,αγχώνομαι για το πώς θα εξελιχτεί η ζωή μου αν δεν σταματήσει όλο αυτό.
13. Εκδηλώνω περιστασιακά κρίσεις πανικού. Αίσθημα ζαλης, τάση για λιποθυμία και τα γόνατα ''κόβονται'' πολύ περισσότερο απο όσο το νιώθω τώρα. Τόσο που να αισθάνομαι σουβλιές στην περιοχή για 1-2 μέρες τουλάχιστον. Στη συνέχεια υποχωρούν τα συμπτώματα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα. Με έπιασε ακόμη κι ενώ είχα πάει να ψαρέψω χαλαρός. Ξάπλωσα κάτω φαρδύς πλατύς για να μπορέσω να επανέλθω μερικώς και να κάνω ποδήλατο (τρομάρα μου) και να γυρίσω σπίτι. Με τα χίλια ζόρια άφησα κάπου προσωρινά το ποδήλατο γιατι ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΓΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ, ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΠΩΣ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΩ! Φρικτό...
14. Μέσα στη μέρα υπάρχουν βέβαια κάποιες διακυμάνσεις, με κοινό παρανομαστή την αίσθηση συνεχούς ταραχής. 
15. Αισθάνομαι πως δεν μπορώ να φέρω εις πέρας πράγματα της καθημερινής ζωής. Πχ. Τώρα που πρέπει να δώσω εξατάσεις οδήγησεις τι θα γίνει; Θα το αντέξω; Στη δουλειά;
16. Στις δύσκολες στιγμές της ημέρας, όταν νιώθω έντονη ενέργεια/ταραχή, όπως θέλετε πείτε το, η φωνή μου αλλάζει δεν την αναγνωρίζω. Όπως μιλάει ένας ηλικιωμένος 85 χρονών. Σαν φοβισμένη ένα πράγμα, και δεν είναι σταθερή και δυνατή όπως είναι κανονικά. Τι να πω....
17. Γενικευμένη κόπωση

Κάποια συμπτώματα φαίνονται να είναι πρωτογενή και άλλα δευτερογενή που προκλήθηκαν από την κατασταση αυτή. Εύκολο είναι να έχω πάθει καμιά κατάθλιψη λόγω της κατάστασης στην οποία βρίσκομαι Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα γίνω ποτέ μου καλά! Και ότι με το συνεχές στρες, την μεγάλη πίεση και όλα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που πέρασα για κάποιους μήνες έκανα μόνιμο κακό στην υγεία. Έτσι, κατηγορώ και τον εαυτό μου συν τοις άλλοις. Ελπίζω το νευρικό μου σύστημα να κάνει επιτέλους recovery/reset και όλα θα είναι όπως πριν.

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ...

----------


## geodim

> Λοιπόν, η μαγνητική εξέταση βγήκε καθαρή, εκτός από κάποιες κήλες στον αυχένα. Ο νευρολόγος όμως μου είπε πως το φούσκωσα και πως δεν αποτελεί κάτι σοβαρό, ούτε μου συνέστησε κάποια φυσικοθεραπεία, αλλά να κάνω καλή ζωή, να γυμνάζομαι μου έδωσε βιταμίνες (neurobion, φολικό οξύ μαγνήσιο και ασβέστιο) Τα ζαναξ μου είπε να τα κόψω σταδιακά. Έκανα βελονισμό κι μου έμαθα τεχνική χαλάρωσης, τα οποία είχαν προσωρινά κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά δεν λύσαν το πρόβλημα μου.
> 
> Τα συμπτωματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι:
> 1. Ταραγμένος και δύσκολος ύπνος-Νωρίς το πρωί ειδικά το παίρνω απόφαση ότι δεν έχω πια βαθύ χαλαρωτικό ύπνο και ξυπνάω οριστικά.
> 2. Αισθάνομαι τα νεύρα μου ταραγμένα- Βιώνω συνεχές αίσθημα ταραχής, το σύστημά μου βαράει κόκκινο σε οτιδήποτε κι αν κάνω, όσο ΄ήρεμος κι αν φαίνομαι. 
> 3. Δυσκαμψία λαιμού-Ευτυχώς όχι συνέχεια, κάποιες φορές την ημέρα
> 4. Αίσθημα αδυναμίας στα χέρια και στα πόδια- Όταν είχα πάθει πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού (η νευρολόγος είχε γράψει οξύ παροξυσμικό επεισόδιο) ήταν τόσο αδύναμα που τα κινούσα με δυσκολία και δεν είχα την κανονική αίσθησή τους. Αυτό έχει υποχωρήσει ευτυχώς, αλλά όχι 100% 
> 5. ''Κομμένα'' γόνατα
> 6. Ζαλάδες
> ...


Σκέφτεσαι αν θα κάνεις άλλες εξετάσεις? Και αν δεν είναι σωματικό, έχεις σκεφτεί να πας σε ψυχολόγο?

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Ναι, ευτυχώς είμαι με τους γονείς μου μερικές ημέρες και προσπαθούν να με βοηθήσουν. Προς το παρόν, δεν εργάζομαι, αλλά όταν έχω δικά μου λεφτά, σίγουρα θα κάνω συνεδρίες με κάποιο ψυχοθεραπευτή. Αύριο θα συμβουλευτώ μια ακόμη ψυχίατρο. Να μου δώσει κάποιες κατευθύνσεις. Να φανταστείς, δεν έχω στα χέρια μου μια διάγνωση συγκεκριμένη ακόμη. Ξέρεις έχεις αυτό ή έχεις το άλλο να ξέρω πώς να το παλέψω. Εν μέρει κινούμαι στο σκοτάδι. Πέρασα όμως μια παρατεταμένη εργασιακή περίοδο κατά την οποία τα νεύρα μου ξεπέρασαν τα όρια τους. Συν το ότι δεν έχω σεξουαλική ζωή με την σύντροφό μου. Πόσο να αντέξω κι εγώ; Στα 2 χρόνια ζήτημα αν έχουμε κάνει 2 φορές σεξ, στη δουλειά (δεν θέλω να πω συγκεκριμένα) πίεση/άγχος και στρες, άλλα θέματα να με απασχολούν. Κάπου είναι και λογικό έτσι;

----------


## geodim

> Ναι, ευτυχώς είμαι με τους γονείς μου μερικές ημέρες και προσπαθούν να με βοηθήσουν. Προς το παρόν, δεν εργάζομαι, αλλά όταν έχω δικά μου λεφτά, σίγουρα θα κάνω συνεδρίες με κάποιο ψυχοθεραπευτή. Αύριο θα συμβουλευτώ μια ακόμη ψυχίατρο. Να μου δώσει κάποιες κατευθύνσεις. Να φανταστείς, δεν έχω στα χέρια μου μια διάγνωση συγκεκριμένη ακόμη. Ξέρεις έχεις αυτό ή έχεις το άλλο να ξέρω πώς να το παλέψω. Εν μέρει κινούμαι στο σκοτάδι. Πέρασα όμως μια παρατεταμένη εργασιακή περίοδο κατά την οποία τα νεύρα μου ξεπέρασαν τα όρια τους. Συν το ότι δεν έχω σεξουαλική ζωή με την σύντροφό μου. Πόσο να αντέξω κι εγώ; Στα 2 χρόνια ζήτημα αν έχουμε κάνει 2 φορές σεξ, στη δουλειά (δεν θέλω να πω συγκεκριμένα) πίεση/άγχος και στρες, άλλα θέματα να με απασχολούν. Κάπου είναι και λογικό έτσι;


ναι ακούγεται πολύ λογικό να έχεις περάσει τα όριά σου με όλα αυτά και να έχει βαρέσει κόκκινο το άγχος. Αν όπως λες κιόλας το xanax σε ηρεμεί, είναι ένδειξη πως πρόκειται για ψυχολογικό θέμα που προκαλεί ψυχοσωματικά. Από τη λίστα που ανέφερες όλα μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα υπερβολικού άγχους.

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Σε ευχαριστώ καταρχάς για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Όσον αφορά τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, τα ζαναξ με βοήθησαν πιο πολύ στην αρχή. Τώρα, έχω μειώση τη δόση στο 1/4 του χαπιού την ημέρα με σκοπό να το κόψω τελείως. Παίρνω τακτικά τις βιταμίνες που είπα πιο πριν γιατί είχα χαμηλό φολικό (0.9) νομίζω και γενικότερα γιατί βοηθούν. Μόλις τα καταφέρω οικονομικά θα ζητήσω να ξεκινήσω τακτικότατη ψυχοθεραπεία από κάποιον ειδικό ψυχοθεραπευτή, ή ψυχολόγο, όχι ψυχίατρο. Απλά να γνωρίζει από κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος. Και βλέπουμε. Εννοείται ότι προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω την καθημερινότητά μου με καλύτερη διατροφή, άσκηση, κτλ.

----------


## Sidis119

> Λοιπόν, η μαγνητική εξέταση βγήκε καθαρή, εκτός από κάποιες κήλες στον αυχένα. Ο νευρολόγος όμως μου είπε πως το φούσκωσα και πως δεν αποτελεί κάτι σοβαρό, ούτε μου συνέστησε κάποια φυσικοθεραπεία, αλλά να κάνω καλή ζωή, να γυμνάζομαι μου έδωσε βιταμίνες (neurobion, φολικό οξύ μαγνήσιο και ασβέστιο) Τα ζαναξ μου είπε να τα κόψω σταδιακά. Έκανα βελονισμό κι μου έμαθα τεχνική χαλάρωσης, τα οποία είχαν προσωρινά κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά δεν λύσαν το πρόβλημα μου.
> 
> Τα συμπτωματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι:
> 1. Ταραγμένος και δύσκολος ύπνος-Νωρίς το πρωί ειδικά το παίρνω απόφαση ότι δεν έχω πια βαθύ χαλαρωτικό ύπνο και ξυπνάω οριστικά.
> 2. Αισθάνομαι τα νεύρα μου ταραγμένα- Βιώνω συνεχές αίσθημα ταραχής, το σύστημά μου βαράει κόκκινο σε οτιδήποτε κι αν κάνω, όσο ΄ήρεμος κι αν φαίνομαι. 
> 3. Δυσκαμψία λαιμού-Ευτυχώς όχι συνέχεια, κάποιες φορές την ημέρα
> 4. Αίσθημα αδυναμίας στα χέρια και στα πόδια- Όταν είχα πάθει πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού (η νευρολόγος είχε γράψει οξύ παροξυσμικό επεισόδιο) ήταν τόσο αδύναμα που τα κινούσα με δυσκολία και δεν είχα την κανονική αίσθησή τους. Αυτό έχει υποχωρήσει ευτυχώς, αλλά όχι 100% 
> 5. ''Κομμένα'' γόνατα
> 6. Ζαλάδες
> ...


Ταυτίζομαι σε όλα Πολεμιστή. 
Έχω διαταραχή γενικευμένου άγχους. 
Προκαλεί πολλά και ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα που μετατρέπουν την καθημερινότητα σε εφιάλτη. Θολές και αρνητικές σκέψεις ,δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης και ομιλίας, ανηδονία, κόπωση κτλ. Ξεκίνησα αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικο και περιμένω να κάνει δράση ώστε να πάρω δύναμη και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για κάποιες αλλαγές στη ζωή μου.

----------


## Πολεμιστής

> Ταυτίζομαι σε όλα Πολεμιστή. 
> Έχω διαταραχή γενικευμένου άγχους. 
> Προκαλεί πολλά και ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα που μετατρέπουν την καθημερινότητα σε εφιάλτη. Θολές και αρνητικές σκέψεις ,δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης και ομιλίας, ανηδονία, κόπωση κτλ. Ξεκίνησα αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικο και περιμένω να κάνει δράση ώστε να πάρω δύναμη και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για κάποιες αλλαγές στη ζωή μου.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αδερφέ για την συμπαράσταση. Αύριο θα δω άλλη μία ψυχίατρο μπας και βρω άκρη. Αυτή τη στιγμή που σου μιλάω μου έχουν μουδιάσει τα μάγουλα, ο λαιμός μου πιασμένος. Στο δε κεφάλι; Μια ηλεκτρική αίσθηση, όχι ο κλασικός πονοκέφαλος. Φαντάσου, έχω φτάσει να θεωρώ τον απλό πονοκέφαλο σαν αγγελούδι μπροστά στις αισθήσεις που νιώθω. Παρακαλάω τον Ιησού Χριστό να με βοηθήσει. Είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση γιατί διαρκεί όλη την μέρα κάθε μέρα. Δεν είναι απλώς ότι α, έπαθα μια κρισούλα πανικού μια στο τόσο. Αυτό, με δυσκολεύει, το συνεχόμενο του πράγματος, αλλιώς θα την πάλευα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εύχομαι σύντομα να βρεις με ποιο τρόπο θα υποχωρήσουν τα συμπτώματα. Επί 12 μήνες είχα συνεχόμενα άσχημα συμπτώματα. Δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί πρέπει να συνεχίσω τον στόχο μου, ένιωθα πως θα λιποθυμήσω πως μου κοβόταν το οξυγόνο ή ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο του μυαλού μου. Όπου και αν βρισκόμουν δυσφορουσα. Ο ύπνος είχε χαθεί. Περπατούσα χιλιόμετρα για να νιώσω ζωντανή. Δεν είχα θυρεοειδη ή κάτι παθολογικο. Ήμουν μικρή και το πάλευα μόνη χωρίς γιατρό. Μετά έπαθα αποπραγματοποιηση και είπα τέλος. Μουδιασματα τρέμουλο ταραχές ξαφνικά κόπωση πονοκέφαλοι μυρμηγκιασματα στο σώμα. Δεν θυμάμαι πόσα αλλα ακόμα ένιωθα. Έπρεπε όμως να συνεχίσω. Τελικά μετά από 2 χρόνια αγωγή και μια συνεναιτικη με ψυχιατρο διακοπή έπεσα σε μείζον επεισόδιο καταθλιψης. Για να συνέλθω μου πήρε χρόνια. Να συνέλθω σε όλες τις πλευρές της χαμένης προσωπικότητας μου. Φοβόμουν να κάνω την παραμικρή αλλαγή για να μην βουλιάξω. Εμένα υπάρχει ιστορικό οικογενειακο σε αγχωδεις διαταραχές αλλά δεν ενημερώθηκα σωστά και εγκαίρως. Οπότε ήταν σαν σφαλιάρα μεγατόνων πάνω στη νεότητα. Ακόμα παλεύω με συμπτωματα αλλά όχι όπως στην αρχή. Ο αυχένας και ο λαβύρινθος πολλές φορές δίνουν συμπτωματολογια γαδ. Η αστάθεια είναι συχνή. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να δεις στα παθολογικα πως μπορείς να ελέγξεις την βελτίωση και φυσικά στην ψυχολογία σου να βρεις τρόπους εκτόνωσης αποφορτισης.

----------


## Πολεμιστής

> Εύχομαι σύντομα να βρεις με ποιο τρόπο θα υποχωρήσουν τα συμπτώματα. Επί 12 μήνες είχα συνεχόμενα άσχημα συμπτώματα. Δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί πρέπει να συνεχίσω τον στόχο μου, ένιωθα πως θα λιποθυμήσω πως μου κοβόταν το οξυγόνο ή ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο του μυαλού μου. Όπου και αν βρισκόμουν δυσφορουσα. Ο ύπνος είχε χαθεί. Περπατούσα χιλιόμετρα για να νιώσω ζωντανή. Δεν είχα θυρεοειδη ή κάτι παθολογικο. Ήμουν μικρή και το πάλευα μόνη χωρίς γιατρό. Μετά έπαθα αποπραγματοποιηση και είπα τέλος. Μουδιασματα τρέμουλο ταραχές ξαφνικά κόπωση πονοκέφαλοι μυρμηγκιασματα στο σώμα. Δεν θυμάμαι πόσα αλλα ακόμα ένιωθα. Έπρεπε όμως να συνεχίσω. Τελικά μετά από 2 χρόνια αγωγή και μια συνεναιτικη με ψυχιατρο διακοπή έπεσα σε μείζον επεισόδιο καταθλιψης. Για να συνέλθω μου πήρε χρόνια. Να συνέλθω σε όλες τις πλευρές της χαμένης προσωπικότητας μου. Φοβόμουν να κάνω την παραμικρή αλλαγή για να μην βουλιάξω. Εμένα υπάρχει ιστορικό οικογενειακο σε αγχωδεις διαταραχές αλλά δεν ενημερώθηκα σωστά και εγκαίρως. Οπότε ήταν σαν σφαλιάρα μεγατόνων πάνω στη νεότητα. Ακόμα παλεύω με συμπτωματα αλλά όχι όπως στην αρχή. Ο αυχένας και ο λαβύρινθος πολλές φορές δίνουν συμπτωματολογια γαδ. Η αστάθεια είναι συχνή. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να δεις στα παθολογικα πως μπορείς να ελέγξεις την βελτίωση και φυσικά στην ψυχολογία σου να βρεις τρόπους εκτόνωσης αποφορτισης.


Από το στόμα σου και στου Θεού το αυτί. Σε ευχαριστώ. Θα φροντίζω να ενημερώνω για ό,τι νεότερο.

----------


## Πολεμιστής

Εχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και 5 μέρες cipralex και για τον ύπνο minitran, το οποίο δεν το πολυπαίρνω γιατί με παίρνει σχετικά εύκολα ο ύπνος. Παρατηρώ τις τελευταίες ημέρες, θέματα με τη στυτική λειτουργία και μάλλον θα οφείλονται στο χάπι. Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ να επιβεβαιώσει το ίδιο side effect λόγω cipralex; Σκέφτομαι να μιλήσω με τη γιατρό για αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν θα φύγει ή θα μείνει όσο το παίρνω. Ουσιαστική βελτίωση δεν έχω δει, αλλά γνωρίζω ότι θέλει 2-3 εβδομάδες να φανεί η δράση του.

----------


## Nafkoko

> Λοιπόν, η μαγνητική εξέταση βγήκε καθαρή, εκτός από κάποιες κήλες στον αυχένα. Ο νευρολόγος όμως μου είπε πως το φούσκωσα και πως δεν αποτελεί κάτι σοβαρό, ούτε μου συνέστησε κάποια φυσικοθεραπεία, αλλά να κάνω καλή ζωή, να γυμνάζομαι μου έδωσε βιταμίνες (neurobion, φολικό οξύ μαγνήσιο και ασβέστιο) Τα ζαναξ μου είπε να τα κόψω σταδιακά. Έκανα βελονισμό κι μου έμαθα τεχνική χαλάρωσης, τα οποία είχαν προσωρινά κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά δεν λύσαν το πρόβλημα μου.
> 
> Τα συμπτωματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι:
> 1. Ταραγμένος και δύσκολος ύπνος-Νωρίς το πρωί ειδικά το παίρνω απόφαση ότι δεν έχω πια βαθύ χαλαρωτικό ύπνο και ξυπνάω οριστικά.
> 2. Αισθάνομαι τα νεύρα μου ταραγμένα- Βιώνω συνεχές αίσθημα ταραχής, το σύστημά μου βαράει κόκκινο σε οτιδήποτε κι αν κάνω, όσο ΄ήρεμος κι αν φαίνομαι. 
> 3. Δυσκαμψία λαιμού-Ευτυχώς όχι συνέχεια, κάποιες φορές την ημέρα
> 4. Αίσθημα αδυναμίας στα χέρια και στα πόδια- Όταν είχα πάθει πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού (η νευρολόγος είχε γράψει οξύ παροξυσμικό επεισόδιο) ήταν τόσο αδύναμα που τα κινούσα με δυσκολία και δεν είχα την κανονική αίσθησή τους. Αυτό έχει υποχωρήσει ευτυχώς, αλλά όχι 100% 
> 5. ''Κομμένα'' γόνατα
> 6. Ζαλάδες
> ...


Σήμερα διαβασα το συγκεκριμένο ποστ σου και πραγματικά με ανακούφισε τοσο πολύ. Το τελευταιο καιρο εχω τα περισσότερα απο οσα ένιωθες και εσυ και αναφέρεις. 
Ο φοβος με εχει καταβάλει. Είναι το μονο ζήτημα συη καθημερινότητα μου εδω και 1 μηνα. Γενικα προσπαθω να ειμαι αισιόδοξη και να σκέφτομαι οσο πιο θετικά μπορω. Καποιες στιγμές ομως ειναι αδύνατον. 
Παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού ακομη και στη δουλειά. 
Είναι πραγματικά φρικτό. 
Μου έδωσες δύναμη. Ελαφρυνες το βαρος μου. 
Εύχομαι να εισαι καλα.

----------

